# A-4s and Big Bristols



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi Guys, I've added a few more images to my site.

Big Bristols from the other side of the world.

Freighter Mk.I TC-330.







ZK-CPT during its first public outing under power for many years.






For those of you with a fetish for A-4s, I've updated the A-4 Skyhawk Walkaround segment of my site, including adding a walkaround of an Armada Aargentina A-4Q and a Gallery page of images, from which these following pics come:

Fuerza Aerea Argentina A-4C C-322.






Malvinas veteran A-4P C-207.






A-4Ks at Woodbourne after masking, but prior to long term out door storage.
















"Guantanamo Bay"






See here for further edits (copy and paste the link since it doesn't always go directly to the What's New page when clicked on - funny that):

warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2016)

What a great way to start the day. Outstanding stuff!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2016)

Great stuff Grant !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

great shots man....


----------

